# Agnus Castus thread!!



## rachelbubble

Agnus Castus??

Any advice ladies??

Positives / Negatives??

x x


----------



## Hanskiz

No personal experience, but a friend of mine took it after TTC for two years and she got a BFP that month. Now has a lovely 6 month old daughter!!


----------



## shinona

Hi there. I just started taking it yesterday!! As well as B6 and a B vitamin complex. I have a 21 month old and had an early loss in February. I suspect my lp is a little short and that my progesterone might be low as I keep getting spotting before af arrives. I'm waiting to try until end of May as we have a wedding abroad in December which I don't want to miss.

No side effects as far as I can see. FIngers crossed this is the thing to help me get my sticky bean.

S x


----------



## Mellybelle

I was taking Agnus Castus for a couple of months before I got my BFP and have started it again. I'm not sure it had anything to do with me getting pregnant, but it certainly didnt hurt. The only side effect I have ever noticed is less PMT before AF (which is a great thing for me!). 
Just remember, when using it for TTC purposes, you are supposed to stop taking it after Ov is confirmed as it can cause uterine contractions, therefore possibly stopping a little beanie from implanting. Not sure how much truth or research there is into this, but I dont risk it and stop taking it after ov is confirmed.


----------



## madmax

I took it and got my BFP the same month. I agree that you should only take it upto O. I ovulated from both ovaries that month and conceived twins, we lost one of them but other bubba is fine at eleven weeks!
Def think it was the agnus castus that did it for me! My doctor even advised me to take it as I always ovulate from the left hand side and do not alternate! I have a corpus luteum cyst on my right ovary, so obviously that one got up and running that month! My eggs are poorer from the left ovary as they have less left!
Go for it, it can't do any harm!!!


----------



## Mellybelle

How much did you take madmax?


----------



## rachelbubble

shinona said:


> Hi there. I just started taking it yesterday!! As well as B6 and a B vitamin complex. I have a 21 month old and had an early loss in February. I suspect my lp is a little short and that my progesterone might be low as I keep getting spotting before af arrives. I'm waiting to try until end of May as we have a wedding abroad in December which I don't want to miss.
> 
> No side effects as far as I can see. FIngers crossed this is the thing to help me get my sticky bean.
> 
> S x

Same with me.... 3 days in now!! No side effects so far..... 

Looking forwards to seeing what effect it has!!

x x


----------



## shinona

rachelbubble said:


> shinona said:
> 
> 
> Hi there. I just started taking it yesterday!! As well as B6 and a B vitamin complex. I have a 21 month old and had an early loss in February. I suspect my lp is a little short and that my progesterone might be low as I keep getting spotting before af arrives. I'm waiting to try until end of May as we have a wedding abroad in December which I don't want to miss.
> 
> No side effects as far as I can see. FIngers crossed this is the thing to help me get my sticky bean.
> 
> S x
> 
> Same with me.... 3 days in now!! No side effects so far.....
> 
> Looking forwards to seeing what effect it has!!
> 
> x xClick to expand...

Cool! What dose are people taking?

S x


----------



## rachelbubble

Im taking what it says on the bottle. 2 x 400mg in the morning and then 2 x 400mg in the evening, so thats 1600mg in total! What about you? x x


----------



## madmax

I was the same took 1600mg a day up to O. Took 2 in the morning and 2 at night just incase of any side effects of which I had none!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi ladies! I'm just beginning to research agnus castus. Did you all find that it made you ovulate sooner?? I have looooong cycles. :(

Thanks!!


----------



## rachelbubble

Lisa92881 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm just beginning to research agnus castus. Did you all find that it made you ovulate sooner?? I have looooong cycles. :(
> 
> Thanks!!

Hi!!

Im hoping it makes you ovulate sooner AND definately ovulate. Im just started taking it this cycle...so far so good!! I used to have long cycles (40+ days) before miscarriage, since miscarrying mine have been 30days and 26days so hopefully the agnus castus with regulate me and keep these shorted cycles going.....

Ill keep this thread updated with how i get on with it....

x x


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Lisa92881 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm just beginning to research agnus castus. Did you all find that it made you ovulate sooner?? I have looooong cycles. :(
> 
> Thanks!!

it did make me ovulate sooner by a couple days. i only used it for one month though and was pregnant :shrug: the only side effect i had was that it gave me a strong libido :thumbup: mine ended in miscarriage, but i carried this one to 7 weeks and i do kind of think that, had i continued taking it, it might not have happened. i have read some stories of women taking it through their whole first trimester to prevent miscarriage. BUT, on the bottle i guess it specifically says it shouldn't be taken by pregnant women, so it is a personal choice.


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks for the input ladies!! I still have a few days before AF is scheduled to show...but I'm already feeling out and getting anxious about what I can try next cycle.


----------



## anna_marie

I just started using it a week ago! I had a fullterm baby January 30th. And still havn't gotten my period.. UHH!!! And me and my husband are trying. And it's the hardest thing to try and figure out when you ovulate when you not getting a period... I'm hoping this will make my hormones normal again and help me get my period and help me ovulate.. I"ll let you know how it works for me!


----------



## AlwaysHopeful

I'd always had irregular periods and would miss them easily through weight loss and stress. After coming off the pill to TTC I didn't have a period for 8 months, then my doc put me on agnus castus and my periods started right away. I conceived the third cycle. 

After my baby I had a coil and after having that removed had very long cycles and again then started taking agnus castus, which made them regular immediately.


----------



## Lisa92881

So many positive stories about AC! Very encouraging. :) Thanks again.


----------



## anna_marie

I've been taking it for a week. And havn't ovulated or gotten my post partum period since I've had my baby. And my opks have been getting a little darker the past two days. So it may be working for me!


----------



## MrsReiver

So sorry ladies - posted in wrong section.... I'll be in the corner with a dunce's hat on :(


----------



## rachelbubble

Hi ladies!!

Im on CD12 and have a nearly positive OPK and EWCM!!! WOW - If i OV in the next few days this Agnus Castus is a miracle!!!

Will let you know.....

Happy Easter and sticky baby easter eggs to you all!!

x x x


----------



## Deethehippy

I have started Agnus castus this cycle as i really want my BFP soon! (don't we all!) 
I had a MC at 6.5 weeks and since i have had spotting for a few days before AF so i worry my hormone levels are low (progesterone)
My tablets are 550mg so i have started on 2 & 1/2 tablets a day (1350mg approx) I hope that is enough?
We will see if it helps me and i will report back :flower:


----------



## shinona

How are all you Agnus Castus girlies doing? 

We are not trying this month (wish we were but have friend's wedding in Dec abroad which I can't miss) but I am still waiting with bated breath to see if the AC has lengthened my lp or not. This is my first full month of taking AC and b vitamins. Even after a week of it last cycle I had no spotting before af arrived which was an improvement. Today I am cd 24 and no sign of af yet. Since coming off the pill my cycles have been roughly 23/24 days. I am hoping for a standard 28 day-er this time and then we will get on with the bd-ing next cycle.

xx


----------



## rachelbubble

shinona said:


> How are all you Agnus Castus girlies doing?
> 
> We are not trying this month (wish we were but have friend's wedding in Dec abroad which I can't miss) but I am still waiting with bated breath to see if the AC has lengthened my lp or not. This is my first full month of taking AC and b vitamins. Even after a week of it last cycle I had no spotting before af arrived which was an improvement. Today I am cd 24 and no sign of af yet. Since coming off the pill my cycles have been roughly 23/24 days. I am hoping for a standard 28 day-er this time and then we will get on with the bd-ing next cycle.
> 
> xx

Hi hun...

Not quite sure..... Think i got a positive OPK on CD14 so bang on time.... n ow waiting to see if AF arrives on CD28 (or BFP instead)

Will keep you informed.... Im really hoping it was a real positive because then it has worked :happydance:

x x x


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm not sure either ...yet....i have had some cramps in my sides since yesterday but not sure if it is ovaries and ovulation or not...it would be early if it was ...i usually ovulate around CD20. I do not chart or temp so i will have to just see when AF comes this time. We are BDing when we feel like it just in case!


----------



## Deethehippy

Just wanted to report back that for the last few days i have had lots of EWCM and i mean LOTS (also had milky secretions from nipples last night which i have never had - sorry if TMI!) so not sure what the Agnus castus is doing but def seems to be doing something ..............

think i am ovulating about now so we are BDing ......
will report back after TWW


----------



## mlesfink

Hey! Just wanted to let you guys know agnus castus cut my cycle by 10 days!


----------



## Deethehippy

Hi ladies

Just reporting back after using the Agnus castus for the last cycle.
I am currently on AF (no BFP this cycle :( ) and it is VERY VERY heavy - i'm not sure if the AC had that effect but i would advise people to use it with caution.
(It also made my breasts more tender and the left one leaked!)

On the positive side, my pre AF spotting only lasted 2 days (usually 3-5) and i had less headaches pre AF.
I don't think i will use AC again this cycle but wanted to report what i found.

Good luck ladies :flower:


----------



## shinona

Well, it's done its stuff! Got my :BFP: this week. Not sure if it was AC or B vits or both but last month was a perfect 28 day cycle with no brown bleeding in advance. This month, ov'd on cd 13/14 and first faint bfp on cd 22.

Keep everything crossed for me please!
xx


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I started taking mine yesterday too was recommended by the lady at holland and barrats alson with raspberry leaf again you stop that after ovulation. I was told that it would help restore a natural rhythem post miscarriage as I dont want to wait 8 weeks as I did last time for my first AF. I am taking 400mg three times per day at the moment. x


----------



## darcie

i took agnus cactus and the first month ovulated really early which was good but the 2nd month ovulated really late ive stopped taking it as it seems to make my cycles longer, just wanted to give you some feedback x


----------



## Mellybelle

Thought I'd update here.... I posted earlier in the thread. I started taking AC straight after my MC at 13+4. I ovulated 23 days after mc, then AF came 10 days after that. I continued with the AC the next cycle and ov'd on or around CD15. 12 days later I got a BFP! I dont know if the AC had anything to do with it, but it certainly didnt hurt.


----------



## rj84

hi i took the drops of vitex for one month as i dont think i was ovulating after BC - after 6 month of TTC and not getting a +opk - i took vitex and fell pregnant on the first month - really think it promoted ovulation. just my experience!


----------



## Jayneypops

ladies you may be able to help me. I am getting really anxious and worried about my use of Agnus Castus now Im pregnant. I have been taking 800mg a day for 3 months and it has helped regulate my hormones (hormonal acne all gone!)
Im roughly 4 weeks pregnant and am in limbo over whether to stop completely or just reduce my intake?

Anyone had any experiences?


----------



## Mellybelle

I stopped taking it after I fell pregnant. But there are some different stories on wether its good or bad during pregnancy.


----------



## Jayneypops

Mellybelle, I LOVE your profile pic by the way, thats such a cool pic 

Thanks for your reply, can I ask, did you take AC (Vitex) to balance your hormones? I know women take it for various reasons, and its the effect on my hormone levels im most worried about....

Thanks


----------



## Mellybelle

I had just mc'd and wanted to get my hormones back to normal asap so I could start again. I really think Vitex helped, because I fell pregnant again the very next cycle.


----------



## Jayneypops

Oh I'm so pleased it worked for you, and sorry to see u have had 2 MC. Some little beans were only ever meant to be angels 

Fingers crossed for you this time x


----------



## Srbjbex

Hello ladies. I have just started taking AC this month (TTC cycle #5) so came across this thread. Great to hear some positive stories. My cycles since TTC have been lengthed and are usually somewhere between 33 and 36 days. I am hoping that AC will shorten this a bit as it seems to take a long time each month to get round to ovulation and I am impatient!


----------



## rachelbubble

Srbjbex said:


> Hello ladies. I have just started taking AC this month (TTC cycle #5) so came across this thread. Great to hear some positive stories. My cycles since TTC have been lengthed and are usually somewhere between 33 and 36 days. I am hoping that AC will shorten this a bit as it seems to take a long time each month to get round to ovulation and I am impatient!

Hi hun! I did Agnus Castus for one cycle and it didnt really do much for me.....however ive been taking Soy ever since and this has really helped. Last cycle was only 34 days from normally around 40-45days! Im hoping itll be even shorter this cycle! xx Good Luck hun xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi ladies, I jast has a 24 day cycle but didnt look like I ovulated, will AC help me?? I dont want my cycle shortened x


----------



## Mellybelle

Mrs.B. said:


> Hi ladies, I jast has a 24 day cycle but didnt look like I ovulated, will AC help me?? I dont want my cycle shortened x

AC helps to balance your hormones so it should help. It can take up to three months to make a difference to your cycle.


----------



## okmomma

I just started Vitex yesterday on CD1. My cycles went from 29-31 days before the mc to 32-33 days after the mc. Plus my pre AF spotting went from 1-2 days to 5-7 days. My LP is 14 days. I am hoping AC will move up my O date, thus shortening my cycle, and reduce my spotting. I am planning on taking up to O then stopping for the rest of the cycle.


----------

